# Some recent experience (Fragrance  + Lotions, etc)



## lizzytish (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all,  usually I'm on the dish, but if you read my last/first post here, you'll see I'm trying this forum out.  Anyway, thought I'd introduce myself by giving a little of my recent experience.  Perhaps it can help someone.

I bought fragrance oils from scent-works.com.  Here are the reviews:
*Stella* -- I've wanted to love this one, but it's taken a while.  I tried it in a body butter that also contained coco butter (Not the odorless form).  The coco butter completely over powers the Stella scent.  Then I tried it with Mango butter, but I still felt like I had to add loads of stella to get a fragrance.  Finally, I made a body spray with Cyclo, rice bran oil, and Stella, and this was the nicest combination.   Also, I've gone to Sephora and sprayed the actual Stella, and IMO, the real stella has more of a powdery rose scent.

*coconut lime verbatim* -- This is really a great one.  You can change it up by adding more complementary fragrances like coconut, or citrus fo/eo and it holds up nicely.  I've mainly tried it in sugar scrubs and emulsified scrubs.  In this instance coco butter actually enhances the fragrance, so go for it.

*white peach* -- this is pleasant in a lotion. I've used it only once.  It's a bit old fashion for me, but still fine. 

*Tahitian tiare Flower* -- beautiful in a lotion.  I tried it in an emulsifying scrub as well, but I like it in a lotion better. It's my mom's favorite.

More to come later.  Hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 31, 2007)

White peach sounds yummy


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

I like that name, Stella... cool name for a soap


----------

